

Elon Musk hiring autonomous driving engineers to report directly to him - nicklovescode
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/380454034659753984?1

======
priyadarshy
I'm curious to know how many applications come in via a direct tweet from Elon
Musk. Once someone gets a job working on Autonomous driving with Elon, I'd
love to hear about it

